# Question on potential engines



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure its still too early for this discuss, but I would like to know if somewhere down the road, would the Cruze be a viable candidate to have V6 engine? I like the market the Cruze will compete in, where 4 cylinder engines get maximum output and make decent cars, it would be a nice difference to see a compact vehicle put out some awesome performance.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

im pretty sure someone in europe has done this or thought about this already. the cruze is a really good candidate for a bigger motor. if you want more power, a turbo charger might be a cheaper solution for you.


----------

